# Rogue vs Ruffian ODI's?



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

HA, just had to ask this question. I picked up a pair of Rogue's for like $5 at a lbs going out of business, was planning on putting them on my hardtail but my bighit needs new grips and currently have worn down ruffians. Other than them being bigger is there much difference? What do you prefer?



 I like stirring up turmoil here.


----------



## Duzitall (Feb 4, 2004)

Ruffians for me. They are like my favorite moto grips. Renthal full diamonds.

Chris


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

i personally hate the Ruffians, feels like i'm using 100 grit sandpaper. Never tried the Rogues, but love the soft coumpong of the Intenses.


----------



## gonzostrike (Jan 3, 2004)

*I've tried every lock-on pattern other than Lizard Skins and...*



zedro said:


> i personally hate the Ruffians, feels like i'm using 100 grit sandpaper. Never tried the Rogues, but love the soft coumpong of the Intenses.


...while I agree with Zedro on the Intense compound - very nice & very tacky, I disagree on the Ruffians. I like them best of all. My hands cramp when I use large grips like the Rogue or very soft grips like the Intense, and the pain gets ridiculous with large, soft grips like Oury.

my previous favorite was the Bontrager RaceLite with the little waffle-like compound and a THIN dual-density layup. felt very similar to the Ruffian, but since it lacks the rigid lock-on core naturally it felt like closer contact with the handlebar, and a very thin but distinct amount of suppleness. the Ruffian comes very close to that old RaceLite, so I really like it. My glove padding seems to take up the roughness that makes some folks call it "sandpaper" -like, which I've heard from riding buddies as well... and mainly the ones who, like Zedro, prefer the Intense.

for going without gloves, though, I'd put on the Yeti or the Intense.


----------



## jungleuk (Feb 26, 2004)

*Ruffians for me*

I prefer the ruffians, i like to get my hands right around the bars as far as possible so the rogues didnt feel right for me.....


----------



## GiantAC1 (Mar 25, 2004)

COmtbiker12 said:


> HA, just had to ask this question. I picked up a pair of Rogue's for like $5 at a lbs going out of business, was planning on putting them on my hardtail but my bighit needs new grips and currently have worn down ruffians. Other than them being bigger is there much difference? What do you prefer?
> 
> I like stirring up turmoil here.


Rogue's and where gloves because there soft and you get crap all over your hands.


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

gonzostrike said:


> My glove padding seems to take up the roughness that makes some folks call it "sandpaper" -like, which I've heard from riding buddies as well... and mainly the ones who, like Zedro, prefer the Intense.
> 
> for going without gloves, though, I'd put on the Yeti or the Intense.


yeah, that might be the difference. I prefer very thin skinned gloves with no palm protection, so the Ruffs feel harsh either way.

Just a side note on the Ruffians, depending on the type of muck you play in, it may pack into the 'pores', making for some nasty slippy grips in the bad conditions.


----------



## smelly (Jan 15, 2004)

i have fairly big hands (wear a Fox 2xxl), and i can't comfortably hold a grip smaller than the rogue. anyone else with big hands feel this way?


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

smelly said:


> i have fairly big hands (wear a Fox 2xxl), and i can't comfortably hold a grip smaller than the rogue. anyone else with big hands feel this way?


they now have Ourys available as ODI lock-ons now which you might want to check out; they're probably the biggest grips ever made.

Makes sense, grip size matched to the size of the hand. My medium/large size hands scream in pain from the Ourys.


----------



## sub6 (Jan 21, 2004)

smelly said:


> i have fairly big hands (wear a Fox 2xxl), and i can't comfortably hold a grip smaller than the rogue. anyone else with big hands feel this way?


 Yup.

And as Zedro said, the Oury's are real big and comfy too. Those little stick grips are too hard to hold on to, feels like I'm tryin to hold onto a pencil...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 14, 2004)

*Neither*

I prefer Lizard Skins lock ons. Ones that have rectangular pattern: very grippy and good on your hands.


----------

